# Xpc shuttle ss30g2



## rebel1980 (Feb 21, 2010)

This is my first build and im after some advice regarding which processor/ram to go for. This machine is for my son and will be used to surf the net, word, excel, itunes and possibly fruity loops or reason music packages etc,running on XP. where is the cheapest place online to purchase computer items...currently browsing ebay, what should i expect to pay?

Hope someone can help, thanks


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

The best place for getting parts is Newegg.com. Are you getting all of the parts new? Are you using existing parts? Budget?'

Edit: Welcome to TSF! :wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg is, without a doubt, the best online shopping site for new parts (best price and support). Zip Zoom Fly is good but all the good deals have rebates and MWave is also a decent site that has a lot of refurb items.


----------



## rebel1980 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks going to check them out now! Never heard of any of these sites. 

Is it better to use new parts or are refurbished parts just as good? 

Please see this link which has the spec for this barebone, which processor and ram would you suggest? 

http://www.iameco.com/index.cgi?D=95&C=135&P=172


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

We need try this again when we know what country you're shopping in?


----------

